# Pricing between the Sony PS3 20GB and the Microsoft 360 Premium Consoles



## tarey_g (Oct 6, 2006)

i have seen many price comparisions between the nexgen consoles, this one seems not from a fanboy.



PS3 (20 GB Version) Price - $499.99 - (This price was dropped in Japan to $427 but no announcements were made about the US version)
Average Game Price: Add $59.99 for one game.
Backwards Compatible: Yes (PS1 and PS2). Add 1500 yen ($12) for memory card adaptor.
Hard Drive: Yes, (20GB) hard drive.
DVD/HD-DVD/Blu-Ray Playback: DVD and Blu-Ray playback out of the box. No HD-DVD playback.
Controller: One Wireless Controller with built-in charger. Add 5000 yen ($42) for additional wireless controller.
TV Cables: Not known. Probably the standard Multi-out AV cable.
Internet Connection: 802.11b/g wireless connection
Headset: No. Let's say it's the same price as the 360 wired headset. Add $19.99.
Internet Service: All free out of the box. We'll see how good it is.
Highest Resolution Available: 1080p (Of course, you have to get new cables)

High Price: $633.97 (before taxes)
Includes 1 game, backwards compatibility, 20GB Hard Drive, 2 wireless rechargeable controllers, 1 wired headset, wireless internet and DVD/Blu-Ray playback.

Low Price: $579.97 (before taxes)
Includes 1 game, backwards compatibility, 20GB Hard Drive, 1 wireless rechargeable controller, 1 wired headset, wireless internet and DVD/Blu-Ray playback.

---------------------------------
Xbox 360 Premium Console: $399.99
Average Game Price: Add $59.99 for one game.
Backwards Compatible: Yes (Most Xbox games)
Hard Drive: Yes, (20GB) hard drive.
DVD/HD/Blu-Ray Playback: DVD playback out of the box. No Blu-Ray playback. Add $199.99 to play HD-DVD movies
Controller: One Wireless Controller. Add $49.99 for one additional wireless controller and add $39.98 (2x$19.99) for two plug and play chargers.
TV Cables: one HD AV cable (I think this is a component cable. This is not HDMI.)
Internet Connection: Ethernet network cable. Add $99.99 for a wireless adapter
Headset: One Wired Xbox Live Headset
Internet Service: Xbox Live Silver Service. Downloads available but you can't play other people online. I'm not going to add the Xbox Gold price because I have no idea what the PS3 online environment is like.
Highest Resolution Available: 1080p according to Microsoft. Of course, you have to get new cables.

High Price: $849.93 (before taxes)
Includes 1 game, backwards compatibility, 20GB Hard Drive, 2 wireless rechargeable controllers, 1 wired headset, wireless internet and DVD/HD-DVD playback.

Low Price: $479.97 (before taxes)
Includes 1 game, backwards compatibility, 20GB Hard Drive, 1 wireless rechargeable controller, 1 wired headset, wired internet and DVD playback.


Source


----------



## crookbond (Oct 6, 2006)

Buddy... PS3 low price is also support HD-DVD support.
Check it out, Sony recently annonunced that.

Remember... Quality comes first


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 7, 2006)

crookbond said:
			
		

> Buddy... PS3 low price is also support HD-DVD support.
> Check it out, Sony recently annonunced that.
> 
> Remember... Quality comes first



Didn't get that . Sony and HD DVD , no match.

i think you want to say is that PS3 low price version will also support HDMI.


----------



## Georgy_Can (Oct 12, 2006)

crookbond said:
			
		

> Buddy... PS3 low price is also support HD-DVD support.
> Check it out, Sony recently annonunced that.
> 
> Remember... Quality comes first



U r confused buddy..but that's fine.It happens

Het tarey_g i am back buddy.
My "Original" Windows "XP" got corrupted.U know Microsoft Stuff...


----------



## mandar5 (Oct 13, 2006)

What about price of ps3 in india and when will it arrive in india?


----------



## tarey_g (Oct 13, 2006)

This is nice comparision between the three nexgen consoles
*www.gamepro.com/gamepro/international/games/features/83408.shtml


----------

